# Conozcamos el animal más rápido: la chita



## MoonLight_lights

Hola a todos:
Quería preguntar si esyá bien usado el objeto directo sin la preposición "a" delante de "animal", porque me suena un poco raro, y si el género está bien utilizado en este caso para el animal "chita". Gracias por la ayuda.

Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita (¿o "el" chita?)


----------



## coquis14

"El"chita, eso es seguro.Deberías llevar la oración al foro de solo español me parece , la frase me parece correcta.

Saludos


----------



## pcongre

Conozcamos al animal más rápido: el guepardo (o el chita )
Un saludo! =)


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Uy sí, me equivoqué de foro 

Bueno, lo que pasa es que en el diccionario de acá lo encontrñe como femenino a "chita"


----------



## Pinairun

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hola a todos:
> Quería preguntar si esyá bien usado el objeto directo sin la preposición "a" delante de "animal", porque me suena un poco raro, y si el género está bien utilizado en este caso para el animal "chita". Gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita (¿o "el" chita?)


 

Solo he visto "chita" como guepardo en el DUE María Moliner, y aparece como femenino: *la* chita (del inglés _cheetah_)
No es extraño, porque también conocemos *la* onza, otro felino.

La frase "Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita", a mi entender es correcta.

Saludos


----------



## BocaJuniors

Parece ser que el artículo con chita varía entre naciones. Según los aportes de este hilo, España usa ambos géneros, Argentina _el_, y los centroamericanos usamos _la_ en su gran mayoría. Sin embargo, _el guepardo_ sería una segunda opción para aquél que tiene la duda sobre _el/la chita_. Saludos, BJ.


----------



## coquis14

Pinairun said:


> Solo he visto "chita" como guepardo en el DUE María Moliner, y aparece como femenino: *la* chita.
> No es extraño, porque también conocemos *la* onza, otro felino.
> 
> La frase "Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita", a mi entender es correcta.
> 
> Saludos


 
Será la mona esa.El felino es llamado "el chita"  , mi único sustento para esta afirmación es la vasta cantidad de años que llevo viendo documentales.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

La frase es "Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita". Puesto que el DRAE no incluye chita con ese sentido, mejor usar *el guepardo* en cualquier caso, ¿no?

*chita**1**.*
 (De _chito_1).
* 1.     * f. *astrágalo*      (‖ hueso del tarso).
* 2.     * f. Juego que consiste en poner derecha una *chita* o taba en sitio determinado, y tirar a ella con tejos o piedras; quien la derriba gana dos tantos, y quien da más cerca, uno.
* 3.     * f. *chito*      (‖ pieza sobre la que se pone el dinero en el juego del chito).
*chita, *o* chitas.*
* 1.     * interjs. coloqs._ Chile._ *caramba*1*.*
*dar en la **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. *dar en el hito.*
*no dársele *a alguien* dos **~**s de *algo.
* 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. No importarle un bledo.
*no importar, *o* no valer, una **~**.*
* 1.     * locs. verbs. coloqs. No importar un bledo.
*por la **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. interj. coloq._ Bol._ y_ Chile._ *caramba*1*.*
*tirar a dos **~**s.*
* 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Hacer a dos partes, poner la mira o pretensión a dos cosas.


*chita**2**.*
 (De _chito_2).
*a la **~** callando.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. Calladamente, con disimulo.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Namarne

BocaJuniors said:


> Parece ser que el artículo con chita varía entre naciones. Según los aportes de este hilo, España usa ambos géneros, Argentina _el_, y los centroamericanos usamos _la_ en su gran mayoría. Sin embargo, _el guepardo_ sería una segunda opción para aquél que tiene la duda sobre _el/la chita_. Saludos, BJ.


Me parece un buen sumario. De todas formas, o ando muy equivocado, o en mi país sólo relacionarían un/una chita con un guepardo quienes tengan un cierto nivel de inglés. 

Sobre la otra pregunta, coincido con los demás (_*el* animal más rápido_), si bien tampoco me parecería rara la personificación en este caso. Creo que en muchos documentales se diría así: _Conozcamos *al *animal más rápido_, a modo de presentación. (Con "el" suena más bien a: sepamos cuál es el animal más rápido).


----------



## Lexinauta

Hay una variante más para usar, en lugar de chita o guepardo. Se trata de *'gatoperro'*, término que he visto escrito en algún libro que no recuerdo (y que no figura en el DRAE).
Sabemos que el guepardo es un felino que no tiene uñas retráctiles, sino semejantes a las del perro. De ahí el nombre de *'gatoperro'*.


----------



## alexacohen

Independientemente de lo que diga el diccionario, cien mil documentales de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente lo avalan. En España lo llamamos guepardo. Si nos dicen la chita automáticamente pensamos en Tarzán de los Monos y su inseparable acompañante (Jane no, la otra).

El animal más rápido del mundo es el guepardo.


----------



## Jellby

alexacohen said:


> El animal más rápido del mundo es el guepardo.



En tierra, y sin vehículos 

Por lo demás, de acuerdo, aunque creo que sobre los años 50 sí se le llamaba "chita".

Sobre lo de "gatoperro", ¿no será "gatopardo"? Según el DRAE tanto "guepardo" como "gatopardo" remiten a "onza", con lo que ya tenemos tres nombres reconocidos para el mismo bicho; parece ser además que la palabra "guepardo" proviene de "gatopardo".


----------



## Namarne

En la Wiki explica el origen del nombre guepardo, vía _gattus pardus_ ("gato leopardo").


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Lexinauta said:


> Hay una variante más para usar, en lugar de chita o guepardo. Se trata de *'gatoperro'*, término que he visto escrito en algún libro que no recuerdo


Por favor, haz memoria, ese libro debe contener información vital para futuros cambios en la taxonomía científica 



alexacohen said:


> En España lo llamamos guepardo. Si nos dicen la chita automáticamente pensamos en Tarzán de los Monos y su inseparable acompañante (Jane no, la otra).


*Totalmente de acuerdo. *


Jellby said:


> Por lo demás, de acuerdo, aunque creo que sobre los años 50 sí se le llamaba "chita".
> 
> Sobre lo de "gatoperro", ¿no será "gatopardo"? Según el DRAE tanto "guepardo" como "gatopardo" remiten a "onza", con lo que ya tenemos tres nombres reconocidos para el mismo bicho; parece ser además que la palabra "guepardo" proviene de "gatopardo".


Sobre lo primero, no opino, pues no había nacido yo aun en esa década. Sobre lo segundo, parece ser que sí, que es cierto.

A quien le interese el tema éste del sexo de los ángeles, digo de los animales, hay este hilo (está en inglés): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1232276

Saludos

MA


----------



## alexacohen

Lexinauta said:


> Hay una variante más para usar, en lugar de chita o guepardo. Se trata de *'gatoperro'*, término que he visto escrito en algún libro que no recuerdo (y que no figura en el DRAE).


 
Me suena _gatopardo_, pero es la primera vez que veo lo del gatoperro. Pero no te digo que no; si existe un cruce tan increíble como el de un oso hormiguero lo del gatoperro debió ser pan comido.


----------



## mirx

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hola a todos:
> Quería preguntar si esyá bien usado el objeto directo sin la preposición "a" delante de "animal", porque me suena un poco raro, y si el género está bien utilizado en este caso para el animal "chita". Gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> Conozcamos *el *animal más rápido: *la* chita (¿o "el" chita?)


 
Sí es correcto y el género también, aunque ahora me entero que en algunos sitios la chita es el chita.

Dado que se está hablando de un animal específicamente, lo más normal sería personificarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

alexacohen said:


> Me suena _gatopardo_, pero es la primera vez que veo lo del gatoperro. Pero no te digo que no; si existe un cruce tan increíble como el de un oso hormiguero lo del gatoperro debió ser pan comido.


Yo después de ver el aspecto de un ornitorrinco creo que cualquier cosa es posible.
Respecto de la consulta del hilo, por acá se habla de "el chita" o "el guepardo", pero no sé si toda la gente tiene claro que se trata del mismo animal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Como no conozco otra Chita que la mona, o quizá mejor chimpancé, de Tarzán, no puedo opinar sobre el artículo de chita. Sheeta no es obviamente, parabra española.

En cuanto a gatopardo, lleva artículo masculino tanto si es macho como si es hembra; el gatopardo (il gattopardo), sin más es el macho. Si es hembra no se dice la gataparda ni nada semejante, sino el gatopardo hembra. Otro caso pasa con el guepardo; la gueparda suena a cachondeo.  
Así que, en mi opinión, la frase es:
Conozcamos *al *animal más rápido: *el *guepardo (o el gatopardo)
Creo que es correcto o, al menos, está tolerado el uso de la preposición 'a' en el caso de animales de ese porte. 

Gatoperro debe ser un animal mítico, del planeta lunatierra o algo así.


----------



## Lexinauta

En cuanto encuentre los datos bibliográficos sobre el *'gatoperro'*, los enviaré para satisfacción de todos.


----------



## edercedraz

Saludos, me parece correcta haya vista que "chita" es una expresión feminina.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

BocaJuniors said:


> Parece ser que el artículo con chita varía entre naciones. Según los aportes de este hilo, España usa ambos géneros, Argentina _el_, y los centroamericanos usamos _la_ en su gran mayoría. Sin embargo, _el guepardo_ sería una segunda opción para aquél que tiene la duda sobre _el/la chita_. Saludos, BJ.


 
Yo siempre oí "el chita" ("la chita" si es hembra).  Respecto a la mona de Tarzán, siempre me pregunté por qué le ponían nombre de felino a un mico.  Supongo que los conocí en el orden inverso...

Me gusta _el guepardo _para evitar el anglicismo.

Sobre "el animal..." o "al animal..." vean esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3798664&postcount=3

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:
De _guepardo_ a _onza_:

(Del lat. _lynx, lyncis_).

*1. *f. Mamífero carnicero, semejante a la pantera, de unos seis decímetros de altura y cerca de un metro de largo, sin contar la cola, que tiene otro tanto. Su pelaje es como el del leopardo y tiene *aspecto de perro*. Vive en los desiertos de las regiones meridionales de Asia y en África, es domesticable, y en Persia se empleaba para la caza de gacelas. 

Quizá le venga de ahí lo de *gatoperro* 
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> En el DRAE:
> De _guepardo_ a _onza_:
> 
> (Del lat. _lynx, lyncis_).
> 
> *1. *f. Mamífero carnicero, semejante a la pantera, de unos seis decímetros de altura y cerca de un metro de largo, sin contar la cola, que tiene otro tanto. Su pelaje es como el del leopardo y tiene *aspecto de perro*. Vive en los desiertos de las regiones meridionales de Asia y en África, es domesticable, y en Persia se empleaba para la caza de gacelas.
> 
> Quizá le venga de ahí lo de *gatoperro*
> Saludos



No digo ni que si no que no. 
Lo que me extraña sobremanera, es que guepardo u onza procedan del lat. lynx, lyncis. Ni recurriendo a mis borrosos recuerdso de  gramática histórica, y poniendo un carro de imaginación, puedo dar el salto de lynx a guepardo. 
Quizá el guepardo, si es tan buen saltarín como corredor.


----------



## 0scar

*guepardo**.*
 (Del fr. _guépard_).
* 1.     * m. *onza*      (‖ mamífero carnicero).


_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## Jellby

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Lo que me extraña sobremanera, es que guepardo u onza procedan del lat. lynx, lyncis. Ni recurriendo a mis borrosos recuerdso de  gramática histórica, y poniendo un carro de imaginación, puedo dar el salto de lynx a guepardo.



De lynx, lince y onza.
De gatopardo, guepardo (posiblemente a través del francés, el diccionario de la Academia Francesa dice: s. XVII, _gapar_. Adaptación del latín científico _gapardus_, del italiano _gattopardo_, propiamente «gato-leopardo».)


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Y si guepardo viene de "lynx", ¿entonces lince viene de "guepardinx"?
> Qué complicado todo... estos felinos tienen más nombres que el chancho.
> _


 

Lo que viene de _lynx, lyncis_, es onza, no guepardo.

Y por lo que estoy viendo, dentro de poco aún tendrá más.

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Pinairun said:


> En el DRAE:
> 
> *1. *f. Mamífero carnicero, semejante a la pantera, de unos seis decímetros de altura y cerca de un metro de largo, sin contar la cola, que tiene otro tanto. Su pelaje es como el del leopardo y tiene *aspecto de perro*.


 
Es que el DRAE es lo que tiene, que lo aclara todo. Naturalmente, el pelaje del leopardo es igual que el pelaje del dálmata.

Y siendo el guepardo bastante más pequeño que el leopardo, el animal más rápido del mundo es el chihuahua.


----------



## Lexinauta

Lamento tener que informar que no pude encontrar *'gatoperro'* como esperaba (...y eso que recuerdo perfectamente que estaba escrito en *negrita*.**) 
Pero, en cambio, encontré otro caso donde se lo llama
*'perro-gato'*.

Transcribo:
"Aparentemente, el GUEPARDO (_Acinonyx jubatus o Cynailurus jubatus_) ocupa una posición intermedia entre los felinos y los perros, y ello justifica el nombre que antiguamente se le daba de _cinailuro_, es decir perro-gato. Se asemeja a los félidos por la cabeza y la larga cola, pero el resto de su cuerpo recuerda al de los perros, especialmente por sus largas extremidades y los pies con uñas siempre descubiertas, sometidas, por lo tanto, a desgaste. También las facultades intelectivas del guepardo revelan esta doble analogía."
_Los felinos_, Copyright by Rizzoli Editore, Milán, sin fecha de edición.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí una onza (hablando de felinos) es esto (se le encuentra desde el sur de Estados Unidos hasta el centro de Argentina; por allá lo llaman yagurandí, creo).

Esto es un chita (lo uso en masculino; guepardo no lo uso).

El lince es el que tiene los pelos parados en las orejas.


----------



## 0scar

ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí una onza (hablando de felinos) es esto (se le encuentra desde el sur de Estados Unidos hasta el centro de Argentina; por allá lo llaman yagurandí, creo).
> 
> Esto es un chita (lo uso en masculino; guepardo no lo uso).
> 
> El lince es el que tiene los pelos parados en las orejas.


 
La versión que importa, la del RAE:
El americano se llama *gato onza* u *ocelote*.
También le dicen *onza* al americano *jaguarundí*
El corredor africano se llama *guepardo* u *onza*
El *lince* es un felido europeo.
*Lince *y *onza* vienen del latín *lynx*


----------



## Jellby

0scar said:


> La versión que importa, la del RAE:



Aunque el DRAE sea una "autoridad" en ciertos aspectos, no lo es ni en zoología, ni en botánica, ni en física... Cuando uno entra en temas técnicos concretos las definiciones del DRAE resultan muchas veces confusas, incompletas, vagas o incorrectas.



> El americano se llama *gato onza* u *ocelote*.
> También le dicen *onza* al americano *jaguarundí*
> El corredor africano se llama *guepardo* u *onza*
> El *lince* es un felido europeo.
> *Lince *y *onza* vienen del latín *lynx*



Según otras fuentes, parece que se llama(ba) *onza* al *jaguar* (_Panthera onca_), mientras que lo que Buffon llamó *onza* es el *leopardo de las nieves* (_Uncia uncia_).

En esta página (en inglés), dice que al parecer ahora se llama *onza* a un tipo de *puma* (_Puma concolor_), pero en los años 20-30 era el *jaguarundi* (_Puma yagouaroundi_).

En la Wikipedia se menciona el nombre de *onza* para el *jaguar*, *jaguarundi* y *leopardo de las nieves*, pero no para el *puma*, ni para el *ocelote* (_Leopardus pardalis_), ni para el *guepardo* (_Acinonyx jubatus_), ni para el *lince* (_Lynx sp._).

En el inicio de la "Divina Comedia" de Dante aparece, en el italiano original, una "lonza", probablemente en aquel tiempo (s. XIV) se refiriera al lince, vemos claramente la relación entre "lince" y "onza".

Históricamente parece que, en el viejo mundo, el término "onza" se ha venido aplicando al leopardo de las nieves (en inglés también es "ounce") o quizá como término genérico para cualquier gran felino tipo leopardo. Creo que aquí el DRAE está pecando de inespecificidad al dar "onza" como sinónimo de "guepardo", la única semejanza es que ninguno de los puede rugir.


----------



## 0scar

Si no es una traducción técnica o científica lo único que tiene validez es el dic. RAE.

Para algo más técnico se usa el latín, en este caso Acinonyx jubatus 

Acá a todos esos tipos de bichos le suelen decir _tigre._


----------



## alexacohen

Pues lo del tigre sí que lo veo yo muy colgado de las rayitas...


----------



## 0scar

No solo acá hay *"tigres"*
*tigre*
*3. *m._ Col._,_ Cuba_,_ Méx._ y_ Ven. *jaguar*_
DRAE

Si uno no se limita al RAE para el nombre común de animales y plantas la cosa es de núnca acabar.


----------



## Lexinauta

0scar said:


> Si no es una traducción técnica o científica lo único que tiene validez es el dic. RAE. *(ja, ja, ja)*
> 
> Acá a todos esos tipos de bichos le suelen decir _tigre._


 
TOTALMENTE INEXACTO. Únicamente los que creen que la rana es la hembra del sapo. Parece que vivimos en dos Argentinas diferentes...
Pero el tema es el _Acinonyx jubatus._

Coincido con Jellby en que _aunque el DRAE sea una "autoridad" en ciertos aspectos, no lo es ni en zoología, ni en botánica, ni en física... Cuando uno entra en temas técnicos concretos las definiciones del DRAE resultan muchas veces confusas, incompletas, vagas o incorrectas_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

0scar said:


> La versión que importa, la del RAE:
> El americano se llama *gato onza* u *ocelote*.
> También le dicen *onza* al americano *jaguarundí*
> El corredor africano se llama *guepardo* u *onza*
> El *lince* es un felido europeo.
> *Lince *y *onza* vienen del latín *lynx*



Según todos las fuentes que he consultado: 

El lince es un felino no sólo europeo; dos especies, el lynx canadiensis y el linx rufus (rojo) son americanas; una, lynx lynx, euroasiática, y otra, lynx pardinus, ibérica, es la única exclusivamente europea. 

El ocelote es el leopardus pardalis, cuyo habitat se extiende desde el sur de los Estados Unidos al norte de Argentina. 


  Onza es el nombre que se aplica al yaguarandí, herpailurus yaguaroundi, de Sudamérica; al leopardo de las nieves, de Asia Central, y al guepardo  (acinonyx jubatus) cuyas subespecies se encuentran principalmente en África oriental, pero también en Asia sudoeste. 

Chita no aparece en la vigésimo segunda edición del DRAE con la acepción de guepardo, con la que no se usa en España. Con ese sentido, supongo de que es masculino: el chita.


----------



## 0scar

Lexinauta said:


> TOTALMENTE INEXACTO que en la Argentina se use tigre para referirse a felinos salvajes.
> Únicamente los que creen que la rana es la hembra del sapo. Parece que vivimos en dos Argentinas diferentes...


 
Bueno, algunos datos de la otra Argentina:

Hay una localidad cerca de Bs. As. que se llama *Tigre* y no es por los de Bengala.

Facundo Quiroga, *El Tigre* de los Llanos, personaje de la historia, no recibió ese nombre por los tigres de Siberia.

Las dos o tres lagunas de la Provincia de Bs. As. con el nombre de *La Tigra*, no fueron bautizadas asi por alguna hembra de tigre del Zoo. 

Además, el que haya leido algo más que la sección deportiva del diario sabe que hay relatos y cuentos sobre la selva misionera,salteña,tucumana, sobre los pumas de la pampa, de montaña, en que *el tigre* es protagonista.

No es que un semialfabeto de una ciudad grande como Bs. As. le diga tigre a un león.
Probablemente sepa la diferencia y hasta podría reconocer a un puma, ya que eso se puede aprender en la TV en la publicidad de las zapatillas.

Hablo de la gente que vive, o mejor dicho, gente que convivía o convive en zonas en la cuales los felinos eran o son todavía comunes. Para esa gente era y es habitual 
usar el nombre genérico de *tigre *para referirse a los felinos grandes con los que se encuentra.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Hola a todos.
Personalmente considero desviado del tema, aunque interesante, el asunto de los felinos argentinos o de otras latitudes, pues la cuestión es cómo llamar al guepardo. Y la respuesta me parece muy simple: guepardo. Así se ha llamado siempre y así lo seguimos llamando.

¿Pero qué es el _chita_ ése (aparte de una mona)? Nada en absoluto, esa cosa no existe. Alabo la actitud de la RAE al no admitir ese horrendo _palabro._ No hay necesidad de admitir un barbarismo (nunca mejor dicho viniendo de donde viene) que no añade nada pues ya tenemos una palabra patrimonial que define perfectmente al animal y encima habría que explicar a la gente qué es la cosa ésa nueva.

El origen del problema es probablemente algún traductor sin escrúpulos y admirador de los anglosajones. La Pérfida Albión extiende sus tentáculos por todas partes... Entre todos debemos rechazar esa contaminación o acabaremos siendo como ellos.

Para mí, insisto, la discusión no es tal. Se llama como siempre se ha llamado: guepardo.


----------



## 0scar

Pero _guepardo_ viene del latín a traves de los conquistadores romanos,y con escala en París.
Me suena a una suerte de traición a la Patria decir eso...y para colmo la Real Academia Española opina que se llama _onza_ en primer lugar, y de mala gana admite que también se dice _guepardo_...

Yo debo confesar que el primer nombre que conocí era chita y una vez ya de grande descubrí que empezaban a llamarlo guepardo...pasé de la Rubia Albión (o del Imperio del Mal) a la Marsellesa sin escalas...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Según Wikipedia:
El nombre *guepardo* (_guépard_ en francés, _ghepardo_ en italiano y _Gepard_ en alemán) proviene del griego γατόπαρδος _gatopardos_ y del latín medieval _gattus pardus_, con el significado de "gato leopardo". Por otra parte, _chita_ proviene del hindi _chiitaa_, que probablemente tiene su origen en el sánscrito _chitraka_, o "el de los topos".
Es decir, ni guepardo viene del francés, sino a tarvés de, ni chita del inglés, sino a través de.
Y como nuestra cultura está más cerca de la griega que de la hindi, yo opto por 'guepardo' y, obviamente, me parece muy bien que cada uno haga lo propio.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Alguien es aficionado al fútbol?


----------

